# Another Russian Submarine Clock



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Had to have it. Arrived today from across the pond on EBay. Made in China but with the submarine and the red star there was no dought it was for me. Cheap and cheerful but I love it.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks great, what kind of size is it?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks, 2 inches across the face. 50mm in new money.


----------

